# Epson 4880 DTG Ghosting/blur



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello all. I have an Epson 4880 based dtg printer. I had to change out a damper due to the fact it broke and allowed ink to run through my printhead. After repairing it, I noticed my prints were off and the color was right of the white layer so I cleaned the encoder strip and still the same. After that I re did my adjustments to level my platen and still nothing. I then printed white only and noticed that the white wasn’t too clear. So I then compared it to the old prints and noticed they weren’t to good either but were better than what I had. I then did a 2 color printhead alignment and found it was was off. After complication I thought that was definitely it.... nope still the same. So after searching I found the suggestion to try unidirectional mode and found that it prints GREAT. Only problem is that it is sooooo slow because I only print in 1440. Like 10 mins slow on a full graphic with w ink. They just discontinued the printhead so now the dealer is doubling the price (Mesa) im not willing to pay that when if I had another model that uses the same head charges the normal half that price. I don’t like price gouging, especially to your customers just because you can. Anyway 2 companies are coming out with new printers in the next couple months I want to check out so I’d like to get by until then with my bidirectional mode back so anyone have any advise?? 

I have a new encoder strip on the way but I figure it’s not going to work since it prints fine unidirectional. Thanks in advance


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

No guarantee on this, but check your belt. I've have problems with alignment due to the little grooves in the belt pulley getting gunked up. I just unhook the belt on the pulley side and use the fine end of a weeding pick in my pulley to clean that gunk out. Slip the belt back on and then I usually restart the machine. I get an error whenever I take the belt off so a restart just saves me the time of clicking print and it throwing an error code.


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey thanks I’ll try that! Some response is better than no response. I appreciate the help! 😉



nottypical said:


> No guarantee on this, but check your belt. I've have problems with alignment due to the little grooves in the belt pulley getting gunked up. I just unhook the belt on the pulley side and use the fine end of a weeding pick in my pulley to clean that gunk out. Slip the belt back on and then I usually restart the machine. I get an error whenever I take the belt off so a restart just saves me the time of clicking print and it throwing an error code.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

no problem, if that doesn't work let me know and I'll keep racking my brain. Also, which epson 4880 based DTG do you have? I know that with my Neoflex there is a specific way you need to shut down the machine to get it to save the new alignment settings.


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

I have the Summit 520 by Mesa. The same ones doubling printhead costs because they can 😂🤣. I believe Neo still has the original price on all American. Some ppl and their business practices.... I didn’t use the software to do the alignment because it wouldn’t let me I did it from the panel and it got closer but ice it got to a certain point it stopped adjusting. It supposedly prints a dip on the right but on some of them, the left was different than the right. I made sure platen was aligned and still same result.




nottypical said:


> no problem, if that doesn't work let me know and I'll keep racking my brain. Also, which epson 4880 based DTG do you have? I know that with my Neoflex there is a specific way you need to shut down the machine to get it to save the new alignment settings.


----------



## cnsdcnsd (Dec 27, 2018)

Hhave you found a solution? I am having the similar issue on my epson 4800 printer.


----------

